# Fitna the Movie: Geert Wilders' film about the Quran



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

It's already been removed from one site due to death threats... so I recommend you watch it now if at all.

18+

Fitna the Movie: Geert Wilders' film about the Quran (Pt.1) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P6Upxmm ... re=related

Fitna the Movie: Geert Wilders' film about the Quran (Pt.2) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8azt0b- ... re=related


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Geert Wilders Speaks: Anti-Koran Film (Part 1 of 2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0jUuzdf ... re=related

Geert Wilders Speaks: Muslims & Tolerance (Part 2 of 2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W6twYw4 ... re=related


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I watched it before it got taken down, it is pretty blatant propaganda but I dont see why people say it is racist or anything like that, he has a point of view although it isnt one I would like to share because then you will be living your life in fear and anger about things which probably wont ever happen. I think people need an enemy and Islam is a poplular one at the moment but I dont think there is any danger of Islam taking over the world or taking over Europe because Islam has already had its glory days when it had a worldwide empire before the 12th centrury and ultimatley it failed and its ideas were not taken up by most people in the countries conquered, so in a way it has already had its time and been rejected as an important ideology in the world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes to the point it is... racist? I believe its borderline racist because it?s the core of being racist is due to hate spawned by fear. Fear in this case comes from both parties. Yes I do agree with you there, living in fear while having low odds of it happening. Yeah many point their index fingers elsewhere to avoid the blame. I?d like to look into this history you speak of, most likely a daft question; although what was the name of this war please?

In the end; time will tell yeah? Heh.

Cheers.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

There wasn't a particular war as such but there was a time when there was a large Islamic empire http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Golden_Age where they tried to force everybody to be a Muslim, but in many of the countries in the empire Islam was eventually rejected as a religion and an ideology which is why I think its had its time and all the terrorism that is happening now is its last desperate attempt to claim authority but its an attempt which will eventually fail.


----------

